# Schaltauge bei 2012er Bikes



## MaStErLeNiN (3. Mai 2012)

Servus!

Ich habe ein Granite Chief 2012 mit einer 3fach XT Kurbel und einem XTR Trail Schaltwerk.
Nun ist das Schaltauge bei den 2012er Bikes von der Materialdicke im Vergleich zu den Vorjahren relativ dünn. Das hat bei mir nun zu einem hoffnungslos verbogenen Schaltauge geführt.
Das Schaltwerk hatte definitv keinen "Feindkontakt" und einen Sturz hatte ich auch keinen. Auf dem Trail gab es einige Drops (bis max 1m) aber das sollte ein AM Bike abkönnen. Nach dieser Abfahrt war mein Schaltauge nach vorne und nach außen verdreht.
Meine Vermutung ist, dass das Schaltauge zu schwach dimensioniert ist und es im Zusammenspiel mit dem XTR Trail-Schaltwerk (mit Aktiviertem goldenen Hebel) beim Kettenschlag dann verbiegt. Irgendwo müssen die Kräfte ja hin, wenn die Kette nicht mehr schlagen kann aufgrund der stärkeren Feder im Schaltwerk.

Ärgerlich ist, dass ich nun schon über 4 Wochen auf ein neues Schaltauge warte  Zuerst habe ich das Falsche bekommen und nun ist das passende nicht lieferbar...

Laut Artikelbeschreibung ist das Schaltauge für 2012er JW,GC,UJ und BC FR.

Hatte jemand schon ein ähnliches Problem oder hatte mein Schaltauge einen Materialfehler?


----------



## hib (9. Mai 2012)

das hört sich interessant an, bei den Vorgänger Modellen 2011 und abwärts war genau das Gegenteil das Problem. Das Schaltauge war immer zu massiv und hat den ganzen hinterbau zerstört. 

hat Rose dir ein neues 2012er versprochen oder ein altes ?

ich denke wenn du wieder ein 2012er bekommst wird es früher oder später wieder verbiegen.

ich würde dir ein "altes" empfehlen nur du musst aufpassen das du eine Unterlegscheibe zwischen Schaltwerk und Schaltauge machst da die alten Schaltaugen nicht diesen "Ring " haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (9. Mai 2012)

hib schrieb:


> das hört sich interessant an, bei den Vorgänger Modellen 2011 und abwärts war genau das Gegenteil das Problem. Das Schaltauge war immer zu massiv und hat den ganzen hinterbau zerstört.



Kann ich bestätigen, ist mir Anfang des Jahres passiert....


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (11. Mai 2012)

Ich habe nun (endlich) ein Schaltauge erhalten - es ist allerdings wieder ein neues. Ich mach morgen mal Fotos von dem Teil, dann können wir mit einem "alten" vergleichen.
Ich glaube nämlich nicht, dass das passen würde - zumindest nicht die 2009er. Da habe ich nämlich ein Jabba Wood hier und da sieht das ganz anders aus (noch kein X12).


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (17. Mai 2012)

So hier nun die Fotos vom 2012 Schaltauge. Laut Artikelbeschreibung angeblich für Jabba Wood bis Beef Cake FR/SL (1789557  ROSE Schaltauge Jabb Wood - Beef Cake FR/SL 2012 ).
Ob das Ding an einem Beef Cake lange hält


----------



## Bike8 (17. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

masterlenin ist die Nummer die da in Klammern steht die Produktnummer von dem abgebildeten Schaltauge?
Ich habe nämlich meins auch kaputtgemacht, 2 neue bestellt die jetzt aber nicht passen ( Der Rose-Mitarbeiter hatte gesagt es wären die Richtigen für ein Beef Cake FR8 2012).
Die mir gesandten Schaltaugen haben nämlich das Loch für die Schraube rechts oberhalb extra gefräst und nicht wie bei dem Schaltauge auf dem Bild in den Hauptteil eingefräst...

Danke im Voraus schonmal für die Antworten.
Greetz


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (17. Mai 2012)

Hi, 

ja die Produktnummer für das 2012er Schaltauge lautet: 
1789557

Ich hatte zuerst auch erst das hier erhalten:
988322  ROSE Schaltauge Dr. Z / Jabba Wood / Granite Chief 2009 
das passt definitiv nicht 

Ist dir am BC das Schaltauge ganz abgerissen oder nur verbogen?
Hattest du Sprünge gemacht, oder bist du wo hängengeblieben?


----------



## Bike8 (17. Mai 2012)

Ich war in Beerfelden unterwegs und schwupp hör ichs klappern ---> sofort abgestiegen geguckt was los war und da ist das Schaltwerk nur noch rumgehangen 
Ich nehme mal an, das es irgendendwo hängengeblieben ist, da das Schaltauge durchgebrochen war...
Die Artikelbeschreibung auf der Rechnug für die Schaltaugen lautet:
Rose Beef Cake FR/DH/SL und Uncle Jimbo 2009 & 2011 Schaltauge


----------



## Serpentinebiker (19. Mai 2012)

Ich habe ein ähnliches Problem mit meinem Schaltauge vom 2012 Beef Cake: Zuerst hat die Spannung meines Schaltwerks (SLX) nachgelassen, sodass es nicht mehr genügend Abstand zur Kettenstrebe hatte. Ich konnte die Schraube für die Federspannung irgendwann nicht mehr reindrehen und bin dann mit klapperndem Schaltwerk die letzte Abfahrt gefahren, beim letzten Sprung hat es dann das Schaltauge zerrissen. Naja, jetzt ist der komplette Käfig und das Schaltauge kaputt,  ich glaub kaum, dass Rose es bezahlt...


----------



## hib (23. Mai 2012)

Kurzer Tipp holt euch "alte" schaltaugen die 2012 wurden extra so gebaut das ehr das Schaltauge kaputt geht als der rahmen, wie es bei ein paar Leuten passiert ist.


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (24. Mai 2012)

Und von welchem Jahrgang sollen wir das Schaltauge nehmen?
Hast du eine Artikelnummer?

Die 2012 Bikes haben nun alle eine 142x12 Steckachse...

Hast du ein Foto, wie das aussehen soll?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike8 (25. Mai 2012)

Nein das ärgert mich jetzt 
Man braucht doch als großer Fahrradversand keine 2 Wochen, um 3 Schaltaugen fürs BC FR 2012 herzustellen und zu versenden -.-
Ich bin echt angepisst, hätte echt mir echt mehr vom Rose-Service erhofft!!!!!!!
Wenigstens Schaltaugen sollten doch dauerhaft auf Lager sein, boah bin ich sauer! 
Jetzt hat man Ferien und kein (funktionierendes) Fahrrad


----------



## Kriwo (25. Mai 2012)

Bisher konnte ich mir schlecht vorstellen, dass Schaltaugen ohne irgendwelche Berührungen mit Ästen, Steinen... einfach brechen oder reißen. 

Heute ist das an meinem 2012er Jimbo dann auch gerissen. Ich habe erst nur gemerkt, dass die Schaltung nicht mehr ganz so sauber arbeitet, ich konnte aber nichts feststellen. In der nächsten Abfahrt nach ein paar Sprüngen und Wurzeln hat es mich dann fast geschmissen, weil das Rad bei voller Fahrt stehen blieb. Ich vermute dass das Schaltaugen angerissen war. 

Fazit: Schaltauge durch, Schaltwerk total verbogen und auch mittig durchgerissen, Speichen krumm, Rahmen hat mehrere Macken von der Kette, Schaltzug und Kabelführung kaputt. Kette und Zahnkranz muss ich mir nochmal ansehen. Das ganze Schaltwerk hat sich etwa eine Umdrehung im Rad mitgedreht 

Ich verstehe nicht wie so etwas passieren kann? Die Räder müssen doch ordentlich getestet werden, da muss sowas doch auffallen! Nun steht mein wenige Monate altes und gerade mal ~450km gefahrenes (das meiste harmlose Tourenkilometer) Jimbo erstmal in der Ecke


----------



## BSChris (27. Mai 2012)

Hau mal Rose an zwecks Garantie!


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (27. Mai 2012)

Joa, würde mich auch interessieren, was Rose dazu sagt.
Überhaupt wäre so langsam ein Statement von Rose zum Thema Schaltauge bei Modellen 2012 angebracht 
Denn, dass die Dinger schon wieder nicht verfügbar sind spricht dafür, dass wir nicht alleine sind mit diesem Problem...


----------



## Bike8 (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

nach einem Gespräch mit einer Rose-Mitarbeiterin bei der Bestellung, wann die Schaltaugen denn jetzt geliefert werden würden, wurde ich an einen Technik-Mitarbeiter geleitet. Auf die Frage ob die Schaltaugen jetzt wie ursprünglich gesagt diese-nächste Woche lieferbar sind, hat man mir Folgendes vor den Kopf geknallt: 
"Die Schaltaugen sind wahrscheinlich erst wieder am 18 Juni lieferbar, da unser Lieferant die Lieferzeit erneut um zwei Wochen verschoben hat." "Kann man da jetzt nichts machen um von ihnen EIN EINZIGES Schaltauge zu bekommen, denn ich habe seit Februar einen Bike-Urlaub gebucht und jetzt fehlt mir mein Fahrrad wegen EINEM Schaltauge?!? Gibt es denn keine andere Möglichkeit ein Schaltauge zu bekommen?"
"Nein, da haben sie Pech gehabt!"

Ich weiß nicht was ich dazu sagen soll, ich bin sprachlos... einfach nur dreist!
3-mal verarscht worden:
1.Falsche Schaltaugen geliefert, obwohl richtige bestellt.
2.Die Lieferzeit für 3 Schaltaugen 2-3 Wochen.
3.Lieferzeit nochmal um 2 Wochen verschoben.


----------



## -MIK- (29. Mai 2012)

Und was soll Rose Deiner Meinung nach in diesem Moment machen? Ein Schaltauge aus den Rippen des Verkaufsleiters schneiden? Ich mein nix für ungut, ich kann Deinen Frust durch aus verstehen, vor allem wenn das Bike wegen so einem unscheinbarem Teil wochen lang steht und der Bikeurlaub in Gefahr ist aber wie gesagt, was für eine Lösung hast Du Dir denn in diesem Moment vorgestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaStErLeNiN (29. Mai 2012)

Ich denke es geht hier eher darum, wie man etwas sagt 
Man kann sowas auch durchaus dem Kunden auf eine höflichere und servicefreundlichere Art vermitteln.
Dieselbe Aussage mit Pech gehabt habe ich übrigens vor einigen Wochen auch schon bekommen, als ich (ebenfalls nach falschem Ersatzschaltauge) nach einem konkreten Liefertermin fragte.
Mag gut sein, dass der gute Herr inzwischen etwas genervt ist von diesem Thema - dann soll er das Telefon aber einem anderen Mitarbeiter überlassen.
Ich nehme an,dass Bike8 auch mit einem gewissen Herrn (der wohl auch die Teamleitung inne hat) gesprochen hat.
Nach 4 Rose Bikes ist die arrogante Art und teilweise sogar technische Inkompetenz dieses Herrn nun einer der Gründe dafür, dass ich bei Rose definitv kein Bike mehr kaufe. Der andere ist, dass mein letztes Bike einfach nur grausam schlecht zusammengebaut war und es mir ein Rätsel ist, wie sowas durch die Endpüfung kommen konnte (defekte Gabel und Bremse (Teile des Kolbens abgeplatzt und undicht),sowie jede Menge Montagefehler).
Kommentar damals: Einschicken, es wird geprüft und falls nötig an den Hersteller weiter gereicht. Voraussichtliche Dauer: 3 Wochen!!! Und das bei einem eben erst ausgepackten Bike! Ein Wort des Bedauerns ist heutzutage wohl zuviel verlangt 
Ich habe mich dann direkt an die Hersteller gewandt. Dauer Fox: 2 Tage  und bei Formula 3 Tage  
Den Rest habe ich selbst behoben.

Mit einer Rippe wäre ich also nicht weitergekommen


----------



## Bike8 (29. Mai 2012)

Genau das meinte ich, er hätte sich ja wenigstens ein bisschen freundlicher ausdrücken können, oder?
Als Mitarbeiter sollte man das machen, wenn man seine Kunden nicht vergraulen will, stimmts?
Zu der Frage:
Ein Schaltauge aus der Rippe ist glaube ich nicht stabil genug...

Ich weiß, dass der Mitarbeiter für die Lieferzeiten nichts kann, sondern nur der Lieferant... Also sollte Rose dem mal Dampf unterm Hintern machen!!!


----------



## Bike8 (30. Mai 2012)

Hat von euch noch einer ein 2012-er Schaltauge fürs Bee Cake übrig, dass er verkauft und zur Post bringen könnte, dass es bis Samstag kommt?


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (31. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

wir möchten uns zunächst bei MaStErLeNiN und Bike8 entschuldigen. Ob am Telefon oder im Laden, jeder einzelne soll bei uns freundlich und kompetent beraten werden, ohne Ausnahme. Es tut uns sehr leid, wenn es bei euch nicht so war und wir werden die Sache auch nochmal intern klären. Wir möchten euch eine kleine Entschädigung anbieten. Dazu schreiben wir euch gleich nochmal eine Nachricht.

An den 2012er Schaltaugen arbeiten wir auf Hochtouren und geänderte Schaltaugen mit einer anderen Legierung und neuem Shape werden schon bald fertig.

Viele Grüße vom RoseBikesTech Team


----------



## Deleted 224116 (31. Mai 2012)

RoseBikesTech schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir möchten uns zunächst bei MaStErLeNiN und Bike8 entschuldigen. Ob am Telefon oder im Laden, jeder einzelne soll bei uns freundlich und kompetent beraten werden, ohne Ausnahme. Es tut uns sehr leid, wenn es bei euch nicht so war und wir werden die Sache auch nochmal intern klären. Wir möchten euch eine kleine Entschädigung anbieten. Dazu schreiben wir euch gleich nochmal eine Nachricht.
> 
> ...



Auch wenn ich nicht betroffen bin:
Also wenn das kein Service ist, dann weiß ichs auch nicht...

Wünschenswerte und schnelle Reaktion in einem inoffiziellen Forum... was will man mehr?


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (31. Mai 2012)

whistler85 schrieb:


> Wünschenswerte und schnelle Reaktion in einem inoffiziellen Forum... was will man mehr?



So ganz inoffiziell ist das Forum hier nicht - wir sind immerhin im Herstellerforums-Bereich 

Es ist auf alle Fälle gut zu Wissen, dass "unser" Problem erkannt wurde und bereits an einer Lösung gearbeitet wird. Hierfür ein Dankeschön an RoseBikesTech!

Rose hat sich übrigens bereits bei mir gemeldet


----------



## Bike8 (31. Mai 2012)

Ich habe auch ein Rückmeldung erhalten, dafür vielen Dank.
Wie schon gesagt, finde ich es gut, dass das Problem mit den 2012-er Schaltaugen behoben wird. Vielleicht war die Aussage über den "schlechten" Service ein wenig zu schnell getroffen und die Entschuldigung hier ist doch allemal ein guter Serivce!


----------



## Cotton1 (31. Mai 2012)

RoseBikesTech schrieb:


> An den 2012er Schaltaugen arbeiten wir auf Hochtouren und geänderte Schaltaugen mit einer anderen Legierung und neuem Shape werden schon bald fertig.



Ich würde mir gerne ein Schaltauge auf Reserve bestellen und in dem Fall am besten eines der neuen Version.
Könntet ihr hier im Forum eine kurze Nachricht hinterlassen, sobald die neuen Schaltaugen lieferbar sind? Am besten mit entsprechender Bestellnummer.

Vielen Dank und Grüsse.


----------



## M.Finken (3. Juni 2012)

Hi, 

ich wollte mir noch 2 neue Schaltaugen fürs BF Sl 2011 für Leogang holen. Könnt Ihr mir sagen was die Dinger kosten ? Ich finde im Shop keine , sollten solche Ersatzteile nicht im Shop aufgelistet sein ? Gruß Michael


----------



## Bike8 (4. Juni 2012)

Hallo M.Finken,

dazu rufst du einfach bei Rose an und bestellst dir 2 Stück, die Alten haben sie glaube ich noch. Achso, die Schaltaugen kosten um die 15.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (5. Juni 2012)

Cotton1 schrieb:


> Ich würde mir gerne ein Schaltauge auf Reserve bestellen und in dem Fall am besten eines der neuen Version.
> Könntet ihr hier im Forum eine kurze Nachricht hinterlassen, sobald die neuen Schaltaugen lieferbar sind? Am besten mit entsprechender Bestellnummer.
> 
> Vielen Dank und Grüsse.


 
Hallo,

sobald wir euch Infos geben können, melden wir uns.

Viele Grüße vom RoseBikesTech Team


----------



## afro-dieter (10. Juni 2012)

In Lac Blanc hats vor 3 Wochen beim Baum tuschieren das Schaltauge angebrochen und gestern in Albstadt hats es dann beim Sprung vollends zerbröselt - kann jetzt schlecht was gegen die Legierung sagen, im Zweifelsfall lieber ne sollbruchstelle und 15 lappen als nen verzogenen Rahmen.

Hatte Anfang Mai eh schon 2 auf Verdacht bestellt gehabt, um dann nicht im Falle eines Fails dumm da zu stehen. Leider war auch hier die Aussage, dass vor Mitte Juni nichts geht. 

Und Tada, ab gestern Mittag durfte ich mir dann ein Leihbike nehmen, für den Preis hätte ich mir 2 Schaltaugen zusätzlich schenken können....

R-Ger-lich

Sowas is echt elementar, alles andere bekommt man überall...

*Ist der Liefer-Termin für die neuen Schaltaugen am 18.06. noch aktuell?
Hat sonst noch jemand ein Schaltauge für ein Beefcake FR 2012 zum Verkauf?*


----------



## Bike8 (11. Juni 2012)

Meine Frage,
ist der Termin am 18.6.2012 noch aktuell???


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (12. Juni 2012)

Bike8 schrieb:


> Meine Frage,
> ist der Termin am 18.6.2012 noch aktuell???


 
Hallo,

ja, der Termin steht noch.

Viele Grüße vom RoseBikesTech Team


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (13. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

wir haben nun eine erste Lieferung der Schaltaugen bekommen, allerdings leider nur einen Teil. Die restlichen werden voraussichtlich Ende Juli eintreffen. Für alle, die noch keine Artikelnummer dazu haben: 1789557.

Viele Grüße vom RoseBikesTech Team


----------



## Bike8 (14. Juni 2012)

Wurden diese Schaltaugen gestern auch gleich versendet? 
Ich kanns nämlich nicht mehr erwarten wieder auf meinem BEEF CAKE zu sitzen


----------



## fabi.e (18. Juni 2012)

Hey,

mein Schaltauge ist nach einem Kontakt mit einem dicken Ast auch ziemlich verbogen, sodass ich ein neues benötige. (Uncle Jimbo 6 2012)

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich im Rose-Onlineshop nach der Artikelnummer suchen kann? Ich finde das Schaltauge nicht...

Danke uNd gruß


----------



## TheOnos (18. Juni 2012)

Mail an [email protected] mit Artikelnummer aus dem Thread (oder alternativ einfach "Uncle Jimbo 2012" dazu schreiben) und das Paket ist kwasi schon auf dem weg


----------



## fabi.e (18. Juni 2012)

Herzlichen Dank.
Soeben erledigt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## afro-dieter (18. Juni 2012)

@Rose Team: Laut System hab ihr ja nen Teil der Schaltaugen am Mittwoch bekommen, Freitags hatte ich das lang ersehnte Teil im Briefkasten - Vielen Dank für die schnelle Weiterleitung!

@Fabi.e: Also falls das Schaltauge noch nicht gebrochen ist, würd ich es nochmal ausrichten / hinbiegen (lassen). Möglicherweise gibts erst ab Ende Juli wieder neue Schaltaugen...


----------



## fabi.e (18. Juni 2012)

afro-dieter schrieb:


> @Fabi.e: Also falls das Schaltauge noch nicht gebrochen ist, würd ich es nochmal ausrichten / hinbiegen (lassen). Möglicherweise gibts erst ab Ende Juli wieder neue Schaltaugen...



Wo kann man denn ein Schaltauge wieder ausrichten lassen? 
Ich habe gestern beim Bikefestival in Willingen mal mit einem Herren von Shimano gesprochen und der sagte, dass es ja solche Vorrichtungen dafür gibt, um schaltaugen wieder auszurichten. Das Werkzeug hatten sie gestern allerdings nicht mit dabei.


----------



## afro-dieter (18. Juni 2012)

Also wenn das Schaltauge noch ok is, müsste das jeder vernünftige Bikeladen neu ausrichten können. 
Good luck!


----------



## Bike8 (18. Juni 2012)

Wie ihr habt eure Schaltaugen schon bekommen?
Ich stehe noch immer ohne da ;-(
Hoffentlich klingelt heute der Postbote an der Tür, denn ich leide langsam unter Fahrrad-Entzug!


----------



## Bike8 (18. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe heute wieder mit dem Rose-Versand telefoniert und ich habe leider die SCHLECHTE Nachricht erhalten, dass ich nun zu den verstrichenen 5 Wochen, nochmal mind. 6 Wochen auf ein Schaltauge warten muss, obwohl mir zugesagt wurde, dass die Lieferung für mein Schaltauge heute ankommen sollte!!!!
Ich will meinen Ärger nicht wieder am Versand auslassen, sondern appeliere an euch:
*Wer könnte mir ein 2012-er Beef Cake Schaltauge (Artikelnummer:1789557) verkaufen, bis ich meine Schaltaugen vom Rose-Versand erhalte, dem SCHENKE ich eines zurück!!!*

Gruß


----------



## Kriwo (19. Juni 2012)

Schon alle wieder vergriffen? Na klasse...und mein Jimbo steht gerade deshalb bei Rose und wartet auf ein Neues.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kriwo (20. Juni 2012)

Kriwo schrieb:


> Bisher konnte ich mir schlecht vorstellen, dass Schaltaugen ohne irgendwelche Berührungen mit Ästen, Steinen... einfach brechen oder reißen.
> 
> Heute ist das an meinem 2012er Jimbo dann auch gerissen. Ich habe erst nur gemerkt, dass die Schaltung nicht mehr ganz so sauber arbeitet, ich konnte aber nichts feststellen. In der nächsten Abfahrt nach ein paar Sprüngen und Wurzeln hat es mich dann fast geschmissen, weil das Rad bei voller Fahrt stehen blieb. Ich vermute dass das Schaltaugen angerissen war.
> 
> ...





> Joa, würde mich auch interessieren, was Rose dazu sagt.



Jetzt kann ich euch sagen, was Rose dazu sagt. Sie schickten mir einen Kostenvoranschlag von knapp 160, bestehend aus Schaltauge, Schaltwerk, Kette, ein paar Speichen und Montagekosten. 

Auf Nachfrage wegen der Garantie sagte man mir, dass es zwar Probleme bei einigen Schaltaugen geben würde, aber dass die des Jimbos nicht betroffen seien und es deshalb auch kein Garantiefall wäre. 

Dann frage ich mich warum das Ding bei einem kaum gefahrenen Bike einfach so wegknickt ohne Berührung. Das von meinem alten Redbull hielt 10 Jahre und wahrscheinlich 15000-20000km, ohne irgendwelche Probleme. 

Naja, der Spaß an dem neuen Bike ist jetzt endgültig versaut. Ich weiß noch nicht was ich mit dem Teil mache.


----------



## fabi.e (20. Juni 2012)

Moin zusammen,

ich habe gestern eine Auftragsbestätigung erhalten für mein Schaltauge:

Page 1
Rose Versand GmbH - Schersweide 4 - 46395 Bocholt
Herr
Fabian 
xxx
xxx
Deutschland

Bocholt, 19.06.2012

Seite 1 von 2

Ihre Kundennummer: 00xxxxx
Bestätigung für Ihren Auftrag 00xxxx vom 19.06.2012
Guten Tag Herr x,
vielen Dank für Ihren Auftrag, den wir gerne wie folgt bestätigen:
Best.-Nr.     Bezeichnung                          Menge Stückpreis (EUR) gesamt (EUR) 
300000        Ausfallende Uncle Jimbo 2012   1          14,90                14,90 
lieferbar

Sonderartikel - Bitte definieren Sie den
Gesamtbetrag für die bestellte Menge und die
Artikelbezeichnung.
0,00
0,00
Versandkosten
3,95
3,95
Rechnungsbetrag netto 15,84EUR
19% MwSt. entspricht 3,01EUR
Bruttobetrag 18,85EUR
Auftragswert: 18,85 EUR

Mal sehen, ob die bei denen raus  geht...


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (20. Juni 2012)

Kriwo schrieb:


> Auf Nachfrage wegen der Garantie sagte man mir, dass es zwar Probleme bei einigen Schaltaugen geben würde, aber dass die des Jimbos nicht betroffen seien und es deshalb auch kein Garantiefall wäre.



Ja ne is klar 
Welche Artikelbezeichnung und Nummer hat denn das Schaltauge auf dem Kostenvoranschlag?
Ich bin eigentlich der Meinung, dass von Jabba Wood bis Beef Cake SL das Gleiche Schaltauge verbaut wird...
Nämlich dieses:
1789557 ROSE Schaltauge Jabb Wood - Beef Cake FR/SL 2012


----------



## Kriwo (20. Juni 2012)

Eine Teilenummer habe ich leider nicht. Man hat mir nur in einer Email mitgeteilt welche Teile zu welchen Preisen ersetzt werden könnten.


----------



## LGswim16 (20. Juni 2012)

Hi
Aus was für einem Material besteht das Schlatauge? Aluminum?
Kann man es Notfalls schweißen, kleben oder löten?


----------



## FendiMan (21. Juni 2012)

Werden bei neuen Bikes eigentlich schon die geänderte Version eingebaut?
Mein Bike soll nächste Woche zusammengeschraubt werden, und da ich das Problem "Schaltauge" auf fast 20.000KM bisher nicht kannte, soll das auch so bleiben.


----------



## Kriwo (21. Juni 2012)

Ich weiß nicht was ich machen soll - hat jemand Vorschläge?


----------



## -MIK- (21. Juni 2012)

Ja sicher, ruf mal hier an: Tel.: +49 28 71 - 27 55 - 55


----------



## Kriwo (21. Juni 2012)

Um das ganze abzuschließen:

Wir haben uns jetzt geeinigt und die Kosten aufteilt. Damit kann ich gut leben. Die Schaltaugen für das Jimbo scheinen auch vorrätig zu sein. Dann hoffe ich mal, dass ich bald wieder Jimbo fahren kann.


----------



## BSChris (26. Juni 2012)

Auch wenn es um 2012 Schaltaugen geht.

Hier die ArtikelNr für das Jimbo 2011 Schaltauge.
1077577

Gruß
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike8 (26. Juni 2012)

AN ALLE:
Der Liefertermin für die 2012-er Schaltaugen für das Beef Cake ist jetzt erneut auf die 33 Kaufwoche verschoben worden!!! 
Zum verrückt werden...
Langsam reichts echt, wie lange soll es denn noch dauern bzw.wie lange sollen wir noch warten???


----------



## LGswim16 (27. Juni 2012)

Hi
also ich hab mein gebrochenes Schaltauge geschweißt. Ob es die belastungen aushalt muss ich noch testen 

Aber die Lieferzeit find ich schon verdammt lang, mitten in der Bikesaison


----------



## Bike8 (27. Juni 2012)

Meine Rede...
Grade in der Hauptsaison...
Ärgerlich ist bei weitem untertrieben...
Hab mir mehr von Rose erhofft.


----------



## FendiMan (27. Juni 2012)

Mich interessiert immer noch , ob bei neuen Bikes (Jabba Wood) jetzt auch schon die neuen Schaltaugen eingebaut werden?


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (27. Juni 2012)

FendiMan schrieb:


> Mich interessiert immer noch , ob bei neuen Bikes (Jabba Wood) jetzt auch schon die neuen Schaltaugen eingebaut werden?



Meines Wissens gibt es diese neuen Schaltaugen noch gar nicht. Wurde hier von Rose nichts in der Richtung bekannt gemacht...


----------



## FendiMan (27. Juni 2012)

Das klingt aber anders:


RoseBikesTech schrieb:


> An den 2012er Schaltaugen arbeiten wir auf Hochtouren und geänderte Schaltaugen mit einer anderen Legierung und neuem Shape werden schon bald fertig.
> 
> Viele Grüße vom RoseBikesTech Team



Das ist jetzt ein Monat her.
Und ein Schaltauge ist ja nicht gerade das technisch komplizierteste Teil am Rad.


----------



## Bike8 (28. Juni 2012)

FendiMan schrieb:


> Das klingt aber anders:
> 
> 
> Das ist jetzt ein Monat her.
> Und ein Schaltauge ist ja nicht gerade das technisch komplizierteste Teil am Rad.


 
Haha ganz deiner Meinung 
Aber man darf ja auch die lange Lieferzeit von Taiwan nach Deutschland nicht vergessen, oder? 
Und deswegen und aus diversen anderen "Gründen" wurde die Schaltaugenlieferung jetzt das X-te mal verschoben


----------



## Serpentinebiker (28. Juni 2012)

Also ich glaub ich hab noch Glück: Ich warte seit 3 Wochen auf mein Bike wegen nem abgebrochenem Schaltauge und Schaltwerk und heute wurde es endlich verschickt. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass Rose zuerst die Bikes, die bei ihnen im Bikeservice sind mit Schaltaugen ausstattet und den Bestellungen erst danach nachgegangen wird. Aber is echt ne Unverschämtheit von Rose...


----------



## FendiMan (28. Juni 2012)

Die geänderten Schaltaugen soll es Ende Juli geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vap0r (3. Juli 2012)

Heute war es dann auch bei mir soweit..
Schaltauge gebrochen am BC DH 
7 Wochen Lieferzeit ;-(

Artikelnr. wurde mir 1789557 gennannt jedoch sehen die Schaltaugen auf den bildern anders aus als meins. 
Habe am tel. gesagt ich hab nen BC DH und der Berater meinte das sind alles die gleichen Schaltaugen.

Hat jemand so eins ??




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (3. Juli 2012)

Nein, das Schaltauge sieht definitiv ganz anders aus als das für die anderen Modelle.
Wenn der Rose Mitarbeiter seine Artikelbeschreibung vernünftig lesen würde, dann würde er das auch sehen!
Da steht: "1789557  ROSE Schaltauge Jabb Wood - Beef Cake FR/SL 2012"
Von Beef Cake DH steht da nix 

Aber nun wissen wir immerhin, dass auch das BC DH ein Schaltaugen-Problem hat
Wobei das fast noch schlimmer aussieht wie die 1789557er.
Wie dick ist das Ding denn? Kannst du noch ein weiteres Foto von der Seite machen?

Mir ist nun übrigens Schaltauge Nr.2 verbogen. Bergauf, Wiegetritt, hinten geschalten, Kette kurz verhakt -> Schaltauge gerade so verformt, dass sich die Schaltung nicht mehr sauber einstellen lässt.
Stelle vlt. nachher noch ein Foto ein...


----------



## Vap0r (3. Juli 2012)

Das gibt mir Hoffnung ;-) 
Damit hab ich vielleicht Glück und muss nicht 7 Wochen warten...
Habe noch mal ne Email geschickt ob das auch wirklich die richtige Nr. für das BC DH ist.
Mir ist es auch frei von "Feindkontakt" gebrochen, nach nem Drop einfach weg.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Bike8 (3. Juli 2012)

Ha, die Schaltaugen sind ja nicht nur bei uns mangelhaft...
Bei nem DH Bike nach nem Drop kaputtgegangen ist doch einfach lächerlich, nicht?
Da hat sich der Rose-Mitarbeiter aber getäuscht die Schaltaugen ähneln sich zwar sind aber längst nicht die Gleichen, wenn man die Bilder vergleicht.
Zur Lieferzeit sag ich jetzt mal nix, ich glaube jeder ist darüber äußerst
"frustriert"... Und zu den X-ten Verschiebungen von Rose zur Schaltaugenlieferung wurde auch schon ordentlich gemeckert!


----------



## Vap0r (3. Juli 2012)

Ja is wirklich ganz schwach für ein DH Bike aber muss zugeben hab eine Abfahrt vorher schon gemerkt das der letzte also 10te gang springt, sprich muss also da schon leicht verbogen gewesen sein.
Im Gegensatz zu anderen DH Bikes sind die Rose Hinterbauten aber auch ziemlich dünn... kein Vergleich zu meinem Cube Flying Circus.

Morgen früh werde ich die genervten/gereizten (kommt mir so vor sobald man "Schaltauge" am tel. sagt) Rose-Mitarbeiter noch mal kontaktieren und nach dem richtigen Schaltauge fragen.


----------



## Vap0r (4. Juli 2012)

So jetzt ist das richtige Schaltauge bestellt.
FÃ¼r das Beef Cake DH hat das Schaltauge die Art.-Nr. 1789548, der Preis â¬ 14,90.

Jedoch auch 7 Wochen Lieferzeit... Ich frage mich nur wie die neue bikes verkaufen kÃ¶nnen wen doch gar keine Schaltaugen fÃ¼r die MTBÂ´s das sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike8 (4. Juli 2012)

Die Frage hat siche jeder gestellt, eine Antwort blieb jedoch aus!
Ich jedenfalls hab das Problem gelöst und freue mich auf eine schöne (Rest-) Bikesaison mit meinem Beef Cake


----------



## Vap0r (4. Juli 2012)

wie hast du es den gelöst ? geschweißt ? 
Habe gestern endlich mal mein Bc DH auf der rose hp bewertet und wie man sich denken kann nicht grade positiv ausgefallen...
Habe bemängelt: transportschäden (mit gutschrieft 10% erstattet),mangelhafte verpackung, schaltzug im rahmen klappert, schaltzug hängt unterm trettlager fast 10cm nach dem einfedern raus und vorallem die lieferzeit für ersatzteil.

Heute mittag hat sich dann auch deswegen ein mitarbeiter vom service bei mir gemeldet. Resultat von dem gespräch ist das sich das ich für die "umstände" ne gutschrieft bekommen würde und er sich bemüht mir ein schaltauge zu besorgen.
Kurze zeit nach dem gespräch rief er nochmal an und teilte mir mit das er noch eins auftreiben konnte und es direkt in den versand weiter gereicht hat.


----------



## Bike8 (4. Juli 2012)

Jaja, Rose muss man halt erst mal ordentlich auf die Probleme "hinweisen", damit sich etwas tut...
Ich hab mir ein Neues besorgt


----------



## Paradox68 (4. Juli 2012)

Kurze Status Meldung 
Nach meiner Email gestern wurde es heute schon versendet.
Hoffe es ist bis Freitag da...

Sry falsches Thema


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (5. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

wir bedauern die lange Lieferzeit sehr. 

Wir haben vor der Freigebe der Ersatzvariante einige Test durchführen müssen und bitten um euer Verständnis. Mit den Tests sind wir direkt gestartet, nachdem das Problem bekannt wurde. Die Produktion der Ersatzschaltaugen erfolgt derzeit und wir planen diese bis Ende des Monats zu versenden. Als kleines Entgegenkommen für die Wartezeit halten wir für euch Einkaufsgutscheine bereit. Bitte meldet euch dazu bei eurem Verkäufer oder direkt unter unserer Servicehotline. Bitte entschuldigt die Umstände.

Viele Grüße vom RoseBikesTech Team


----------



## McMatze (7. Juli 2012)

Hi,
so nun ist es also bei mir auch passiert. Mein Schaltauge ist gebrochen, nach nur drei Wochen Bikes mit meinem Beef Cake. Ohne Sturz oder ähnliches. Bin echt ein wenig enttäuscht da ich dachte bei den neuen Bikes sind schon die "NEUEN" Schaltaugen verbaut. Wie ist der Aktuelle Stand? Lieferzeit? Hat noch jemand eins übrig? Kann man das alte Schweissen?

Gruß Matze


----------



## LGswim16 (8. Juli 2012)

JA man kann es schweißen, siehe Post 54.
Hat die erste Tour überlebt, ich denke das es genau so gut hält wie ein neues, fürs erste !


----------



## FendiMan (8. Juli 2012)

McMatze schrieb:


> Bin echt ein wenig enttäuscht da ich dachte bei den neuen Bikes sind schon die "NEUEN" Schaltaugen verbaut. Wie ist der Aktuelle Stand? Lieferzeit?




http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9645661&postcount=61


----------



## Vap0r (8. Juli 2012)

@McMatze guck mal 3 post über deinem...


----------



## Raphael87 (9. Juli 2012)

Mein Schaltauge war direkt am 1.tag verbogen
Ich hab das Granite Chief 4 und am 5.7 bekommen
Mein schrauber meinte, dass das Alu die Festigkeit von babybell hat  nich so cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McMatze (9. Juli 2012)

Ja das hab ich auch gleich gemerkt das, dass Alu nicht besonders viel taugt. Mein Liefertermin ist 20.08. da kommt echt Freude auf. Mir würde ja schon ein altes als Übergangslösung reichen. 
Ärgert mich sehr da das Bike gerade mal 3 Wochen alt ist, und nun soll ich vier Wochen auf ein kleines Teil warten, das geht echt nicht... Da kann ich mir ein neues Bike wo anders bestellen und habe es noch schneller.


----------



## Raphael87 (9. Juli 2012)

Ja meint ihr es gibt dann eine Art Rückrufaktion ?
Nach jeder Ausfahrt will ich nich unbedingt das Schaltauge richten lassen...

Wird Rose sich von selbst melden wenn die was neues haben?


----------



## McMatze (9. Juli 2012)

Hi,
hat vielleicht schon jemand eine technische Zeichnung mit allen maßen erstellt? Würde mir als Übergangslösung gerne eins aus Alu fräsen. 

Gruss Matze


----------



## guitarman-3000 (10. Juli 2012)

High Matze, hallo @ all.

Wäre auch brennend an einer Zeichnung interessiert! Mein Schaltauge (Jabba Wood) hats am Sonntag auch erwischt. Liefertermin: bisher noch nicht mal eine Antwort...

Grüße T.


----------



## McMatze (10. Juli 2012)

Hi,
also wenn noch mehr an einem Schaltauge interessiert sind, dann würde ich welche Fräsen lassen und diese zum kleinen Preis an euch verschicken. Einfach mal melden wer interesse hätte, da sich der Aufwand für zwei nicht lohnt.

Gruß Matze


----------



## guitarman-3000 (10. Juli 2012)

Bin dabei,- würde zwei Stück nehmen.

Danke!


Gruß T.


----------



## McMatze (10. Juli 2012)

Also wären wir bei 3St. Noch jemand?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (11. Juli 2012)

Hallo Gemeinde!

Was ist denn los? Habt Ihr alle mittlerweile Eure Schaltaugen erhalten? 

Ich habe noch immer nichtmal eine Antwort auf meine Bestellung von Rose, was mich langsam doch ziemlich ansäuert!

Also, wenn sich noch nen Paar finden, die auch ein ordentliches Ersatzteil haben wollen,- vielleicht kriegen wir ja soviele zusammen, daß es sich für Matze lohnt, die Bestellung anzuschubsen...

Bis dahin,- roll on ;-)

DasT.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (12. Juli 2012)

Aaalso,

nachdem meine Mails an [email protected] scheinbar im Spamordner gelandet sind (?) habe ich das ganze gerade telefonisch geklärt. Kompetent, fix, und schon in der Post (laut Aussage...).
Wie gehts Euch 2012er Bikern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McMatze (12. Juli 2012)

Bei mir sollte heute eins ankommen, hoffen wir's mal .


----------



## Gille84 (12. Juli 2012)

McMatze schrieb:


> Also wären wir bei 3St. Noch jemand?



Was soll's denn ungefär kosten? Würde eventuell auch 2 nehmen.

MfG


----------



## Aurik (14. Juli 2012)

Hi Leute,

mein neues GC ist gerade unterwegs zu mir.

Als ich vor eineigen Wochen auf dieses Forum mit dem Schaltaugen-Problem gestossen bin, habe ich bei ROSE angefragt, ob man mir nicht für den Fall der Fälle ein Ersatzschaltauge (alt oder neu - egal) beilegen könnte..

Antwort: nein - ist nicht möglich

Auf Nachfrage "warum" wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass nur wenige Bikes von dem Problem betroffen seien.

Da alle gleichen Schaltaugen jedoch aus dem selben Material sowie aus dem gleichen Guss-Werkzeug kommen, sind die Teile also alle gleich gut (=schlecht)..

Na gut - dann schaun wir mal wielange es bei mir hält.


Folgendes Szenario würde ich mir von ROSE erwarten:

Sobald die neuen, verbesserten Schaltaugen verfügbar sind, werden alle BesitzerInnen eines betroffenen 2012er Bikes per email verständigt, dass diese Teile aufgrund eines Konstruktions- bzw. Materialfehlers auszutauschen sind.
Dann nach der Bestätigung der korrekten Kundenadressen, werden diese neuen Schaltaugen inklusive einer Einbauanleitung (nicht alle BikerInnen sind auch TechnikerInnen) kostenlos nachgeliefert.


Sehr geehrte ROSE-Mitarbeiter - bitte um Rückmeldung!

mfg Aurik


----------



## Aurik (14. Juli 2012)

Hi,


noch was:
Mich würde auch so ein CNC (oder manuell?) -gefrästes Schaltauge interessieren.
Was soll das ca. kosten?


Wenn mein GC angekommen ist, könnte ich das Schaltauge vermessen und in CAD darstellen - danach dann eine Zeichnung ableiten und als PDF zur Verfügung stellen.

Die Schwachstellen könnte man mit etwas Aufwand auch mittels FEM analysieren und ausmerzen.

Mal sehen ob ich dazu komm..


mfg Aurik


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (16. Juli 2012)

Aurik schrieb:


> Folgendes Szenario würde ich mir von ROSE erwarten:
> 
> Sobald die neuen, verbesserten Schaltaugen verfügbar sind, werden alle BesitzerInnen eines betroffenen 2012er Bikes per email verständigt, dass diese Teile aufgrund eines Konstruktions- bzw. Materialfehlers auszutauschen sind.
> Dann nach der Bestätigung der korrekten Kundenadressen, werden diese neuen Schaltaugen inklusive einer Einbauanleitung (nicht alle BikerInnen sind auch TechnikerInnen) kostenlos nachgeliefert.
> ...


 

Hallo Aurik,

wir tauschen natürlich erst einmal die beschädigten Schaltaugen mit höchster Prio aus und werden dann nach und nach als Vorsichtsmaßnahme für alle Räder, die möglicherweise betroffen sein können, Ersatzschaltaugen verschicken.

Viele Grüße vom RoseBikesTech Team


----------



## guitarman-3000 (16. Juli 2012)

Hoffentlch klappt das dann besser als bei mir!

-> habe heute ein Päckchen von Rose erhalten. Inhalt: 12 (!) Schaltaugen (statt 2), natürlich alle falsch!

Vielen Dank! Das Rad hab ich seit 2 Wochen, und stehen tut es seit 1 1/2.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paradox68 (16. Juli 2012)

Das ist echt Krass


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (16. Juli 2012)

Oh mann...
Das hört sich so an, als ob bei dem Brand der Lagerhalle giftige Dämpfe freigesetzt wurden


----------



## Aurik (16. Juli 2012)

> ROSE:
> ..wir tauschen natürlich erst einmal die beschädigten Schaltaugen mit höchster Prio aus und werden dann nach und nach als Vorsichtsmaßnahme für alle Räder, die möglicherweise betroffen sein können, Ersatzschaltaugen verschicken.




Hallo ROSE-Team - besten Dank für die rasche Antwort. 


Ich - und auch alle Anderen hier im Forum - warten somit auf RM für die Lieferung eines verbesserten Schaltauges für das betreffende 2012er Modell.
Die "Verwundeten" selbstredend zuerst..

Nochmals besten Dank vorab!


OFF-topic:
Mein GC ist heute angekommen - gefällt mir optisch sehr gut, zum Testen bin ich leider noch nicht gekommen. Die Verpackung jedoch (Bikemate) hat noch Potential nach oben - ein wenig Recycling-Füllmaterial könnte nicht schaden!


Wieder zum Thema:
Wenn ich mir jedoch das sehr schlanke Schaltauge am GC ansehe, trau´ ich mich jetzt keinen holprigeren Trail zu fahren - nicht bei den Erfahrungen der Leidgeplagten hier im Forum und den aktuellen Eratzteil-Lieferzeiten!


mfg - Aurik


----------



## Serpentinebiker (18. Juli 2012)

Wäre auch an ein bis zwei Schaltaugen interessiert, falls du welche gefräst bekommst 
LG Serpentinebiker


----------



## BassTee (22. Juli 2012)

McMatze schrieb:


> Hi,
> hat vielleicht schon jemand eine technische Zeichnung mit allen maßen erstellt? Würde mir als Übergangslösung gerne eins aus Alu fräsen.
> 
> Gruss Matze



Hallo, ich nehme auch zwei Stück (Granite Chief 2012)!!!. 
Kontakt gerne auch per pribvate Nachricht. 

Gruss BassTee


----------



## Cotton1 (25. Juli 2012)

So langsam scheinen die neuen Schaltaugen fertig zu sein. Meine sind seit heute auf dem Weg. Damit waren es jetzt zwar 4 Wochen Lieferzeit, aber immerhin 2 weniger als zu Beginn angedroht


----------



## Bike8 (26. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe meine Schaltaugen nun auch endlich erhalten und somit ist das Problem um die verbogenen/gebrochenen Schaltaugen endlich gelöst 
Nun ist mein Kettenführung leider verbogen...keine Ahnung wie DAS passieren konnte da man ja normalerweise nicht auf sie fallen kann und vom Bunnyhoppen dürfte das ja normalerweise nicht passieren!
Deswegen die Frage, ob irgendeiner von euch eine Empfehlung für eine zweifache Kettenführung hat, welche an die Race Face Atlas FR Kurbel mit Bashguard dranpassen sollte.

Danke im Voraus


----------



## LGswim16 (26. Juli 2012)

Bike8 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe meine Schaltaugen nun auch endlich erhalten und somit ist das Problem um die verbogenen/gebrochenen Schaltaugen endlich gelöst
> Nun ist mein Kettenführung leider verbogen...keine Ahnung wie DAS passieren konnte da man ja normalerweise nicht auf sie fallen kann und vom Bunnyhoppen dürfte das ja normalerweise nicht passieren!
> ...


Die NC-17 Stinger ist nicht schlecht und kostet nicht so viel (ca. 30). Gibts als BB Mount oder ISCG!


----------



## Cotton1 (27. Juli 2012)

Ist aber auch schnell verbogen


----------



## Alwi (29. Juli 2012)

Da hats dann heute meins auch zerrissen. Einfach mal so ohne Vorwarnung, und das 18 km von zu Hause entfernt.
 Erst ein halbes Jahr alt mein Uncle Jimbo und schon kaputt, bin sehr enttäuscht. 
Mal sehen wie lange es bei mir dauert, bis der Ersatz da ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McMatze (30. Juli 2012)

Hi,
das ist ja nichts neues das die Schaltaugen am laufenden Band brechen. Bei mir ist es auch "einfach so" nach drei mal fahren gebrochen. Aber das schlimmste ist als ich das neue Schaltauge einbaute habe ich bemerkt das durch den Bruch ein enormer Lackschaden entstanden ist, welcher mich sehr ärgert da das Bike gerade mal vier Wochen alt ist. Fast genau so schlimm ist aber wie ich finde das Rose das ganze egal ist. Als ich Sie wegen des Lackschadens angeschrieben habe war man zu keiner zusammenarbeit bereit. Mir wurde nur gesagt das man einen Lack von Revell zum ausbessern verwenden (ohne Lacknummer) kann oder das Bike einschicken muss wartezeit 10-14 Tage. Im Moment bin ich echt sehr verärgert, ich möchte ja nicht ständig auf irgendetwas warten ich möchte das Bike fahren. Am liebsten würde ich das Bike wieder zurück schicken und mir was anderes kaufen wo ich mehr Freude und weniger Wartezeiten habe. 
*
*


----------



## FelgeSchneider (30. Juli 2012)

RoseBikesTech schrieb:


> wir tauschen natürlich erst einmal die beschädigten Schaltaugen mit höchster Prio aus und werden dann nach und nach als Vorsichtsmaßnahme für alle Räder, die möglicherweise betroffen sein können, Ersatzschaltaugen verschicken.



Welche Räder sind denn die "möglicherweise betroffenen"?
Mein Count Solo ist von April 2012 - gehört das auch dazu?


----------



## Alwi (30. Juli 2012)

Hi Matze,
  also ich kann mich da wohl nicht Beschwerden, gestern kaputt, heute angerufen und noch heute in der Post, es wird wohl morgen oder übermorgen ankommen. 
  Mit dem Lackschaden hätte Rose sich vielleicht anders verhalten sollen, aber was hast du erwartet, ne neue Lackierung oder sogar eine neue schwinge? Gut, man hätte dich vielleicht mit einem Gutschein beruhigen können.
   Nach kaum vier Wochen schon Kratzer im Bike, durch Materialfehler ist ärgerlich, aber dennoch ist dein Beef Cake was fürs Grobe und da werden bestimmt noch ein paar Kratzer zukommen.   Und dann hast du sie ja auch erst bei der Montage entdeckt, also sieht man sie erst beim genauen hin schauen, oder?

   Ärgere dich nicht so viel, sondern genieße lieber die Ausfahrt mit deinem Bike.

  Gruß Albert


----------



## afro-dieter (30. Juli 2012)

Albert, wo kann man Beiträge hier liken


----------



## Alwi (31. Juli 2012)

keine  Ahnung, habe ich noch nie gemacht. Warum fragst du mich???


----------



## Uma (1. August 2012)

Was passiert eigentlich wenn sich das gebrochenen Teil im Rad oder irgendwo verklemmt un es einen Unfall mit Personenschaden gibt?
Beim momentanen Sachverhalt, müsste Rose eigentlich haften. 
Wäre ein Grund das Problem ernster zu nehmen.

Sollte ich meine Bestellung lieber zurückhalten und einen anderen Hersteller wählen?
Mensch das ist doch bescheiden sowas, man will ein Bike bestellen GC, und weiss svhon vorher das es nichts taugt.


----------



## Cotton1 (1. August 2012)

Übertreiben muss man das Ganze nun auch nicht. Das Schaltauge ist eine SOLLbruchstelle. Es soll brechen, bevor der Rahmen oder das Schaltwerk beschädigt werden und das macht es. Ok, die alte Version ist etwas zu früh gebrochen, aber das Problem ist dem neuen Schaltauge behoben. Und mir ist es lieber ich brauche ab und zu ein neues Schaltauge, als ein neues Schaltwerk. Ist zum einen günstiger und zum anderen ist ein Ersatzschaltwerk im Rucksack doch recht unhandlich ;-)
Die neue Version ist an der betreffenden Stelle auch deutlich stabiler ausgeführt. Bei einem neu gelieferten Rad sollte dann eigentlich auch die neue Version verbaut sein.


----------



## AciD.ve (5. August 2012)

RoseBikesTech schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wir bedauern die lange Lieferzeit sehr.
> 
> ...





RoseBikesTech schrieb:


> Hallo Aurik,
> 
> wir tauschen natürlich erst einmal die beschädigten Schaltaugen mit höchster Prio aus und werden dann nach und nach als Vorsichtsmaßnahme für alle Räder, die möglicherweise betroffen sein können, Ersatzschaltaugen verschicken.
> 
> Viele Grüße vom RoseBikesTech Team




Hallo Rose Team,
wie schaut es mit mit den Rädern aus, die aktuell raus gehen? Werden dort schon die neuen Schaltaugen verbaut? Welche Räder sind/waren denn davon betroffen?


----------



## wintergriller (6. August 2012)

AciD.ve schrieb:


> Hallo Rose Team,
> wie schaut es mit mit den Rädern aus, die aktuell raus gehen? Werden dort schon die neuen Schaltaugen verbaut? Welche Räder sind/waren denn davon betroffen?



...vorletzte Woche waren noch die alten Schaltaugen montiert!
Ist beim Beef Cake dann auch ohne Sturz am zweiten Einsatztag direkt abgerissen -> Schaltwerk, Schaltzug und Hinterrad defekt, Rahmen völlig verkratzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (7. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ab jetzt gehen alle neuen Bikes auch mit neuen Schaltaugen raus.

Betroffen waren/sind Beef Cake FR, Uncle Jimbo, Granite Chief, Verdita Green, Jabba Wood, Crystal Stoke und The Jester.

@wintergriller: Hast du dich wegen der Sache schon mit unserer Technik-Abteilung in Verbindung gesetzt? Ansonsten schicke uns doch bitte deine Kundennummer per PN, dann setzen wir uns mit dir in Verbindung.

Viele Grüße vom RoseBikesTech Team


----------



## FelgeSchneider (7. August 2012)

Danke für die Info, mein Luschen-Bike ist zum Glück ja nicht betroffen.


----------



## Felix.Schmitt (8. August 2012)

So heute ist es passiert, bei meinem Rose BC hs ist das Schaltauge bebrochen und hat so die komplette Schaltung zwischen Schwinge und Speichen verklemmt (hat das Hinterrad zu blockieren gebracht).
Ich bin runtergeflogen, die Schwinge ist total von der Kette verkratzt, das schaltwerk an sich  und 2 Speichen auch
Zuden den Kurzurlaub in Willingen total gestört da ich dann heim durfte 
Dann werd ich morgen wohl erst mal anrufen


----------



## MikeZ (9. August 2012)

RoseBikesTech schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ab jetzt gehen alle neuen Bikes auch mit neuen Schaltaugen raus.
> 
> Betroffen waren/sind Beef Cake FR, Uncle Jimbo, Granite Chief, Verdita Green, Jabba Wood, Crystal Stoke und The Jester.



Hallo RoseTechTeam,

kann man optisch die alten bzw. neuen Schaltaugen an irgendetwas identifizieren?
Habe diese Woche ein Crystal Stoke bekommen, Aufbau bei euch war KW 31...

Ein Schaltauge in der neuen Variante habe ich hier liegen, würde es sicherheitshalber umbauen, bevor das verbaute bricht. Auf den ersten Blick würde ich aber sagen, daß beide gleich aussehen.
Wenn da schon ein neues drin ist, kann ich mir die Arbeit halt sparen und das neue für "schlechte Zeiten" weglegen....

Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (9. August 2012)

MikeZ schrieb:


> Hallo RoseTechTeam,
> 
> kann man optisch die alten bzw. neuen Schaltaugen an irgendetwas identifizieren?
> Habe diese Woche ein Crystal Stoke bekommen, Aufbau bei euch war KW 31...
> ...


 
Hallo MikeZ,

optisch sind sie leider nicht zu identifizieren. Es wird aber vermutlich noch ein altes sein, da die neuen erst seit dieser Woche verbaut werden.

Viele Grüße vom RoseBikesTech Team


----------



## MikeZ (9. August 2012)

Danke für die Info!

Dann weiß ich ja, was ich heute Abend mache....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FendiMan (27. August 2012)

Heute habe ich die Verständigung bekommen, dass das neue Austausch-Schaltauge versendet wurde.
Lieber spät als gar nicht.


----------



## 230691 (27. August 2012)

RoseBikesTech schrieb:


> ...und werden dann nach und nach als Vorsichtsmaßnahme für alle Räder, die möglicherweise betroffen sein können, Ersatzschaltaugen verschicken.



Wie darf man das eigentlich verstehen?
Mein Jimbo ist seit Mai bei mir - dürfte also auch ein altes Schaltauge haben.
Bekomme ich eins von den neuen zugeschickt wenn ich mich bei euch melde?

Wenn nicht, wie lautet denn die Bestellnummer?
Hab dann lieber eins als Reserve hier bevor ich dann irgendwann dumm da stehe.


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (29. August 2012)

Hallo 230691,
bitte schicke uns deine Kontaktdaten per PN. Wir werden uns dann darüm kümmern.
Viele Grüße vom RoseBikesTech Team


----------



## Kriwo (29. August 2012)

Ich denke die des Jimbos waren nie betroffen?


----------



## afro-dieter (29. August 2012)

schau mal 8 posts weiter oben


----------



## Kriwo (30. August 2012)

Ich weiß. Aber als mein Schaltwerk sich selbst und alles außenrum zerstört hat sagte man mir bei Rose immer, dass die Schaltaugen vom Jimbo nicht betroffen seien und es meine eigene Schuld ist.


----------



## Pinstripe (30. August 2012)

Also mein Jimbo Schaltauge hat sich auch aus heiterem Himmel zerlegt und nach nem Anruf bei Rose wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass es Materialfehler gab und nun neue da sind. Bezahlen musste ich das Schaltauge dann aber selber... Was natürlich besonders ärgerlich ist, da ich zum Bike gleich ein mitbestellt (und bezahlt) hatte und das auch eins mit Materialfehler ist.


----------



## wintergriller (31. August 2012)

RoseBikesTech schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ab jetzt gehen alle neuen Bikes auch mit neuen Schaltaugen raus.
> 
> ...



Hallo,
das Thema wurde schon vor dem Post durch die Technikabteilung geklärt!
So wie es aussieht hält das Schaltauge nun auch. Wir waren mit zwei Beef Cakes (2011er und 2012er) die letzten beiden Wochen in den Bikeparks der französichen Westalpen (Alpe d'Huez. 2Alpes, Valloire, Montgenevre) unterwegs und haben die Räder jeden Tag ohne Probleme bewegt. Einzige Pannen waren diverse Durchschläge, bei den harten und teilweise steinigen Landungen in einigen Parks aber auch kein Wunder 
Achja, und bei meinem 2011er Beef Cake hat sich auf einer der letzten bremswellenverseuchten Abfahrten in 2Alpes das Schaltwerk losvibriert. Ich habe die lauten Schlaggeräusche glücklicherweise schnell bemerkt und konnte so schlimmeres verhindern!

Also alles bestens 

2011er Beef Cake in Alp d'Huez:


----------



## Beef_Cake (13. September 2012)




----------



## Beef_Cake (14. September 2012)

hat jemand eine idee wie ich das reparieren kann? habe rose schon angeschrieben aber die sagen das kann passieren aber dann frage ich mich für was ich ein schaltauge mit bruchstelle habe wenn der rahmen kaputt geht?
was meint ihr dazu?

gruß kristijan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montanez (17. September 2012)

@RoseBikesTech: Wie lautet denn nun die Bestellnummer der neuen Schaltaugen? Und warum sind die im Onlineshop so nicht aufgelistet. Wäre doch irgendwie einfacher, oder?
Hab zwar ein 2011er Jimbo was bislang keine Probleme bereitet, aber bei der nächsten Bestellung würd ich da gern mal eins dazu legen um im Fall der Fälle keine Zwangspause einlegen zu müssen!


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (17. September 2012)

Montanez schrieb:


> @_RoseBikesTech_: Wie lautet denn nun die Bestellnummer der neuen Schaltaugen? Und warum sind die im Onlineshop so nicht aufgelistet. WÃ¤re doch irgendwie einfacher, oder?
> Hab zwar ein 2011er Jimbo was bislang keine Probleme bereitet, aber bei der nÃ¤chsten Bestellung wÃ¼rd ich da gern mal eins dazu legen um im Fall der FÃ¤lle keine Zwangspause einlegen zu mÃ¼ssen!


 
Hallo Montanez,

die Artikelnummer des Schaltauges lautet 1701692 und die Kosten liegen bei 14,90 â¬. 

Wir planen in Zukunft Ersatzteile wie Schaltaugen oder Lagerpakete im Webshop anzubieten. Die Ersatzteile werden dann nach Login direkt angezeigt, damit man sicher die richtigen Modelljahre auswÃ¤hlt und damit so die KompatibilitÃ¤t gewÃ¤hrleistet ist. DafÃ¼r mÃ¼ssen wir noch ein paar technische Voraussetzungen schaffen. Es wird im Laufe des nÃ¤chsten Sommers eingefÃ¼hrt, bis dahin ist alles Ã¼ber unseren Kundenservice bestellbar.

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe vom RoseBikesTech Team


----------



## fuxy (18. September 2012)

Beef_Cake schrieb:


> hat jemand eine idee wie ich das reparieren kann? habe rose schon angeschrieben aber die sagen das kann passieren aber dann frage ich mich für was ich ein schaltauge mit bruchstelle habe wenn der rahmen kaputt geht?
> was meint ihr dazu?
> 
> gruß kristijan


 
Meine Freundin hat sich jetzt ein Crystal Stoke bestellt und man hatte Ihr gesagt auf den Rahmen gibt es 10 Jahre Garantie.
Tauscht Rose den Rahmen nicht aus ? Ist doch offensichtlich ein Rahmenschaden.
Ich habe gestern ein Beef Cake FR 8 bestellt, wenn ich mir das alles so durchlese bin ich wirklich am überlegen ob ich meine Bestellung nicht Storniere.
Über 2600 für ein schlecht durchkonstruiertes Rad auszugeben....mmmh ich weiß nicht.
Will nicht ständig reparieren oder nachkaufen müssen.
Meiner Meinung nach müssten die ganzen Schaltaugen auch auf Garantie oder zumindest auf Kulanz gehen, zumal manche Räder erst 3-6 Wochen alt waren.


----------



## Hannopei (19. September 2012)

Hallo Kristijan!

Ich habe die selbe ******** mit meinem Granite Chief 8 erlebt. Dort ist auch der Rahmen gerissen durch das Schaltauge. Ich habe am Samstag ein Abholtermin vereinbart. Ich bin mal gespannt wie Rose diesen Fall behandelt. Falls ich eine Rechnung serviert bekomme, war es wohl das letzte Rad das ich bei Rose gekauft habe.

Gruß Hannes


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (19. September 2012)

Sind das beides 2012er Modelle bei denen der Rahmen durch das Schaltauge beschädigt wurde?
Hattet ihr noch die alten Schaltaugen, oder schon die neuen (seit Juli) montiert?

Wurde das Schaltauge auch beschädigt / abgerissen, oder wurde nur der Rahmen beschädigt?

Seit ich das neue Schaltauge habe bin ich eigentlich top zufrieden mit meinem 2012er GC...


----------



## afro-dieter (19. September 2012)

Natürlich kann ich nicht meine Hand für jeden Rahmen / Kunden ins Feuer legen, persönlich hab ich bei Rose aber folgende Erfahrung gemacht: 

Nachdem ich mein Beefcake FR 4 Wochen nach Erhalt gegen einen Baum gejagt hat, hat man mir schnell und Kulant im Rahmen des Crash Replacement einen Ersatzrahmen geschickt, zu 50% des Neuwertes!
(verlang das mal bei deinem Autohändler)

2 von 3 Schaltaugen sind durch Belastungen / Einschlägen bei mir gerissen (dafür sind sie auch da!) Nachlieferung ging sehr schnell, bei der letzten Bestellung sogar mit Kulanz der gesamten Bestellung!

Bei allen technischen Fragen und Problemen konnte man mir innerhalb von 24 h fundiert antworten und war immer Gesprächsbereit.

Also zusammengefasst hab ich gutes Material mit schneller Lieferung und anständigen Service zu einem absolut fairen Preis. 

Bin somit zufriedener Kunde und höchstwahrscheinlich kein Einzelfall - Denke mal bei anderen Firmen wird man eher mal bei einer der Punkte Abstriche machen müssen. 

PS: Ich bekomme kein Geld bzw bin kein Mitarbeiter von Rose und find auch andere Marken geil


----------



## Beef_Cake (19. September 2012)

Bisher hatte ich auch nur gute erfahrungen gemacht mit rose ich finde aber das das bei mir ein konstruktionsfehler vorliegt. Das schaltauge ist da zum brechen und damit den rahmen schonen, das ist bei mir leider nicht der fall sondern mein rahmen ist kaputt also hat das schaltauge und die konstruktion nicht funktioniert wobei es einfach ware das zu vermeiden. deswegen bin ich enttauscht von rose und werde mir wahrscheilich ein anderes. Bike zulegen das ausgereifzer ist......


----------



## Hannopei (19. September 2012)

Bei mir war es das 2011 Modell.

Gruß Hannes


----------



## Beef_Cake (19. September 2012)

Ich fahre auch das 2011er..... Mit minimalem aufwand hatte das bei der konstrucktion verhindert werden konnen. Finde ich schade das die das nicht einsehen. Sonst ist das bike gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hannopei (20. September 2012)

Was hast Du jetzt mit dem Bike unternommen? Hast Du es eingeschickt?


----------



## Beef_Cake (20. September 2012)

Noch nix. Werde nochmal rose anschreiben wenn die sich quer stellen werde ich mir selber versuchen etwas aus zu denken. Finde ich zwar schade aber ich will keine 500euro zahlen nur weil die die schwinge nicht einzeln anbieten......


----------



## Hannopei (20. September 2012)

Wie schon geschrieben, MTB wird am Samstag abgeholt. Ich will bestimmt auch keine 500â¬ zahlen. Das Rad ist gerade mal 1 Jahr alt und kostet 3200â¬. Da kann es doch nicht sein, das ein Rahmen bei einer bergauf Kiespasage (ohne Einwirkung eines FremkÃ¶rpers Stock oder Stein etc.) reiÃt,wegen eines Schaltauges.


----------



## fuxy (20. September 2012)

@BEEF Cake,
Wie ist das mit dem Rahmen passiert ?


----------



## Hannopei (11. Oktober 2012)

Hallo!

Nachdem ich das Rad schon seit 20.09. bei Rose habe wurde mir endlich mitgeteilt, das die Reklamation angenommen ist. Ich bekomme einen neuen Rahmen, allerdings das 2013 Modell. 2011 und 2012 Modelle werden nicht mehr produziert. Ärgerlich weil mir die alte Lackierung besser gefällt. 
Es nervt mich auch, das ich nach jetzt fast 3 Wochen mein Bike immer noch nicht habe.

Gruß Hannes


----------



## LGswim16 (11. Oktober 2012)

Hannopei schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Nachdem ich das Rad schon seit 20.09. bei Rose habe wurde mir endlich mitgeteilt, das die Reklamation angenommen ist. Ich bekomme einen neuen Rahmen, allerdings das 2013 Modell. 2011 und 2012 Modelle werden nicht mehr produziert. Ärgerlich weil mir die alte Lackierung besser gefällt.
> Es nervt mich auch, das ich nach jetzt fast 3 Wochen mein Bike immer noch nicht habe.
> ...


Wenn du pech hast bekommst du dein bike erst anfang januar wieder. War bei mir so!
Ich hatte das 2011 Modell nämlich Ende August bestellt und da war schon der 2011 Rahmen ausverkauft. Deshalb habe ich den 2012 bekommen aber erst im Jauar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuxy (11. Oktober 2012)

LGswim16 schrieb:


> Deshalb habe ich den 2012 bekommen aber erst im Jauar.


 
Und auch nur wenn du :" Bitte bitte lieber König" sagst


----------



## Hannopei (12. Oktober 2012)

LGswim16 schrieb:


> Wenn du pech hast bekommst du dein bike erst anfang januar wieder. War bei mir so!
> Ich hatte das 2011 Modell nämlich Ende August bestellt und da war schon der 2011 Rahmen ausverkauft. Deshalb habe ich den 2012 bekommen aber erst im Jauar.


 

Das wäre ja das allerletzte. Dies würde mich in meiner bisherigen Meinung bestärken, das ich das letzte Bike bei Rose gekauft habe.


----------



## Hannopei (12. Oktober 2012)

fuxy schrieb:


> Und auch nur wenn du :" Bitte bitte lieber König" sagst


 
Haben die bei Rose es nicht mehr nötig, den Kunden zufrieden zustellen?


----------



## Hannopei (17. Oktober 2012)

Rose hat sich mal auf Nachfrage bei mir gemeldet. Rad würde in KW45 ausgeliefert werden (wer´s glaubt). Das wären dann 6 Wochen Reparaturzeit. Na Bravo. Auf die Idee mal ein Ersatzbike anzubieten kam auch niemand.
Bin ziemlich entäuscht.


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (17. Oktober 2012)

Ich kann deinen Frust gut nachvollziehen - aber mal abgesehen davon:
Was erwartest du von Rose? Du hast einen Defekt, den Rose dir im Rahmen der Garantie repariert. Dass nun keine Rahmen (Ersatzteile) mehr lagernd sind ist zum Saisonende auch verständlich. Warum sollte Rose dir ein Ersatzbike stellen? Eine Mobilitätsgarantie und den ADAC für Bikes gibt es einfach noch nicht (vlt. eine Marktlücke??) 

Dass man den Kunden auf dem laufenden hält ist allerdings ein ziemliches Defizit in Roses Informationspolitik 

Was ist eigentlich mit deinem Hinterrad? Hat das die passende Nabe für den neuen Rahmen? Ich meine, dass von 2011 auf 2012 auf 142x12mm Achse gewechselt wurde...


----------



## Hannopei (17. Oktober 2012)

MaStErLeNiN schrieb:


> Ich kann deinen Frust gut nachvollziehen - aber mal abgesehen davon:
> Was erwartest du von Rose? Du hast einen Defekt, den Rose dir im Rahmen der Garantie repariert. Dass nun keine Rahmen (Ersatzteile) mehr lagernd sind ist zum Saisonende auch verständlich. Warum sollte Rose dir ein Ersatzbike stellen? Eine Mobilitätsgarantie und den ADAC für Bikes gibt es einfach noch nicht (vlt. eine Marktlücke??)
> 
> Dass man den Kunden auf dem laufenden hält ist allerdings ein ziemliches Defizit in Roses Informationspolitik
> ...


 
Der Techniker hat was vom einem Adapter erzählt, womit der Laufradsatz weiter verwendet werden kann. Ich lass mich mal überraschen. 
Wenn doch zu erkennen ist das eine Reparatur so lange dauert, könnte man doch so etwas anbieten. Es ist schon ärgerlich genug, das bei einem Rad welches über 3000 kostet ein solcher Schaden auftritt.
Ich überlege sowieso das Rad dann zu verkaufen. Mein Vertrauen in das Teil ist ziemlich erschüttert.


----------



## fuxy (18. Oktober 2012)

Hallo, am Dienstag kam mein BC FR 8 von 2012 an. Ich habe 2 Wochen vorher schonmal sicherheitshalber 2 Schaltaugen bestellt die passen aber nicht, habe vorhin mal nachgeschaut ( 1701692 ) auf der Tüte steht Beef Cake FR / DH SL


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (18. Oktober 2012)

guggst du Post 63 bzw. 67.
Deine Produktnummer scheint für ältere Jahrgänge zu sein...


----------



## fuxy (18. Oktober 2012)

Ah Danke


----------



## matze600 (24. Oktober 2012)

Beef_Cake schrieb:


> hat jemand eine idee wie ich das reparieren kann? habe rose schon angeschrieben aber die sagen das kann passieren aber dann frage ich mich für was ich ein schaltauge mit bruchstelle habe wenn der rahmen kaputt geht?
> was meint ihr dazu?
> 
> gruß kristijan



Hey,
habe heute mein 2009er Beef Cake beim Schweißer um die Ecke schweißen lassen. Den Rahmen habe ich, ohne Verweis auf diesem Mangel, gebraucht gekauft.
Wenn der Rahmen außerhalb der Garantie ist, dann kann man das so machen lassen. Vor allem weil er etwas mehr Alu draufgepackt hat, um das erneute Reißen zu verhindern. 
Ist echt gut geworden und ich denke, dass es so halten sollte.
VORSICHT!!! Der Schweißer sollte schon gut mit Alu umgehen können, denn dieser kleine "Alufitzel" kann bei Unachtsamkeit einfach abfallen.
Gruß Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuxy (24. Oktober 2012)

Stell mal ein Bild rein, wie es jetzt aus sieht.


----------



## matze600 (25. Oktober 2012)

Ich hoffe man siehts auf den Bildern. Habe meine Kamera nicht da, deshalb müssen erstmal Handybilder herhalten.
Außerdem habe ich mir das "neuere" Schaltauge für die 2009-11er Bikes geholt.


----------



## piilu (25. Oktober 2012)

Was ist denn aus den 10 Jahren Garantie auf Rahmenbruch geworden?


----------



## matze600 (25. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe den Rahmen gebraucht gekauft, aus 2ter Hand 
Da mache ich mir garnicht erst die Mühe nachzufragen... vor allem da mir der Erstbesitzer, den ich hier im Forum ausfindig machen konnte, garnicht antwortet.
Wer gebraucht kauft, bekommt gebraucht... leider in meinem Fall eher zerschossen


----------



## fuxy (25. Oktober 2012)

Na das sieht doch ganz gut aus. Im Winter zerlegen, entlacken, und ne schöne neue Farbe drauf und schon haste ein 2013er


----------



## matze600 (25. Oktober 2012)

Zerlegen: Ja
Entlacken: Ja
Neue Farbe: NEIN


----------



## Hannopei (8. November 2012)

So, nachdem ich zuerst 2 Wochen auf ein richtiges Schaltauge gewartet habe und dann dieses Teil mir den Rahmen aufgerissen hat, gab ich am 22.09. mein Rad in die Hände von Fa. Rose. Jetzt kam endlich eine Lieferung. Leider wurde nur ein neuer Rahmen geliefert und der Rest vom Rad steht noch bei Rose. *Ich werde noch wahnsinnig.*

Nach Rücksprache wurde mir erklärt, das da wohl ein Mitarbeiter gepennt hat.

Hallo Mitarbeiter der Fa. Rose, was ist da los bei Euch??

Vielleicht könnt Ihr euch mal eine kleine Entschädigung einfallen lassen!

Gruß von einem entäuschten Kunden.


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (8. November 2012)

Oh je!
Du hast auch wirklich nur Pech mit dem Bike...
Du hast es nicht zufällig an einem Freitag den 13. bestellt oder erhalten?


----------



## fuxy (6. Juni 2013)

Hab mein Schaltauge heute auch tauschen müssen, nach einen Tag Braunlage, und 3 Tagen Willingen ( nur die Freeride ) und ca. 5 Touren.
Das ist doch ein Witz was das Ding aushält.!!!

Hab mich letztes Jahr hier schon schlau gelesen, und gleich 2 SA auf Halde gelegt...zum Glück...übernächste Woche gehts nach Saalbach,...und dort werden keine Gefangenen gemacht, würde mich nicht wundern wenn nach einer Woche das nächste SA im Ar...ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphael87 (11. Juli 2013)

wurden die Schaltaugen mittlerweile überarbeitet?

Letztes Jahr war die Rede davon,dass man bei Rose neue Materialien testen würde.

Ich habe das Problem, dass mir mein 2. Schaltauge nach ca 300km AUCH gerissen ist. Mein Granitechief wurde nur auf Feldwegen und einfachen Waldwegen benutzt.

Das Material scheint einfach viel zu weich zu sein.
Ich habe bis zum Defekt die Schaltung 3mal einstellen lassen.
Und jeweils gesagt bekommen,dass ich das Schaltauge reklamieren soll.

Das Bike ist echt toll.
Das Schaltauge nicht.


----------



## LGswim16 (12. Juli 2013)

Ja die Schaltauge sind jetzt aus einem stabilerem Material.
haben bei mir schon mehrere Stürze mitgemacht und es ist noch nicht abgebrochen  !


----------



## supersonic6 (12. Juli 2013)

Hab ein 2012er Rose Mr. Big. Gibts da dieses Problem eigentlich auch?


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (19. Juli 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

die Probleme mit den Schaltaugen gab es in erster Linie bei den 2012er Modellen: BEEF CAKE FR, BEEF CAKE SL, UNCLE JIMBO und GRANITE CHIEF.
Die Schaltaugen wurden daraufhin überarbeitet und bereiten aktuell keinerlei Schwierigkeiten.

Das Mr. Big ist von all dem unbetroffen, da bei diesen Rahmen andere Schaltaugenmodelle verbaut werden.

Viele Grüße,

Euer RoseBikes Team


----------



## zelar (2. März 2014)

nun hat es mein Schaltauge im Beef Cake auch zerrissen. Beim treppenfahren... frage zählt das noch unter garantie?


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (2. März 2014)

Vom Shape her würde ich sagen, dass das bereits eines der überarbeiteten Schaltaugen ist.
Seit ich das neue Schaltauge habe läuft mein Rose top. Ist aber auch "nur" ein GC.

Was hast denn für n Schaltwerk / Kurbel / Kefü dran? Schon mal die Kettenlänge eingefedert / ausgefedert geprüft? Bist evtl. in einem üngünstigen Gang gefahren?

Ka wie alt dein Bike ist, kannst ja mal freundlich bei Rose anfragen. Würde mir aber keine allzugroße Hoffnungen auf Garantie machen und wegen 15€ fürn Schaltauge würde ich kein Fass aufmachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zelar (2. März 2014)

Kurbel ist ne Hammerschmidt, hintere Schaltwerk ist ne Shimano XTR mit ner 10er Kasette. Das Bike ist vom 13.6.2012 zumindest ist die Rechnung von dem Datum.


----------



## -MIK- (3. März 2014)

Wird Dir hier keiner beantworten können, schreib Rose ne freundliche Mail, schildere den Vorgang und bitte um eine Kulanzprüfung.

Wenn keine Kulanz frag nach der Bestellnummer für das richtige Schaltauge und bestell zwei, dann haste eines im Ersatz.


----------



## zelar (4. März 2014)

habs schon telefonisch versucht und die meinten das ich es nachbestellen muss.. kostenpunkt 14,90€ trotzdem per mail versuchen mit kulanz prüfung?


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (4. März 2014)

Wie MIK schon sagte, bestell dir zwei und freu dich, dass du gleich wieder fahren kannst.
Prüfe aber trotzdem mal die Kettenlänge. Was hast den für ne Länge beim XTR (Kurz, Mittel, Lang).
Wenn du auf dem größten Ritzel (36er) bei kurzem Schaltwerk fährst kann es schon sein, dass es beim einfedern zu knapp wird und das Schaltauge abreißt.


----------



## zelar (4. März 2014)

Hab nen langes Schaltwerk und ne 10er Kasette und ne 10er kette


----------



## Pinstripe (11. März 2014)

Benötigt hier noch wer ein 2012 Schaltauge (ohne Materialfehler)? Ich habe hier noch ein unbenutztes Rumliegen, aber keinen Rahmen mehr, an den es passen würde. Bei Bedarf PN an mich.


----------



## zelar (14. März 2014)

Pinstripe schrieb:


> Benötigt hier noch wer ein 2012 Schaltauge (ohne Materialfehler)? Ich habe hier noch ein unbenutztes Rumliegen, aber keinen Rahmen mehr, an den es passen würde. Bei Bedarf PN an mich.


hast post


----------



## proschinger (27. April 2014)

Bei meinem GC ist es nun auch wieder passiert. Habe es im Sommer 2012 gekauft und da hat das alte "schwache" Schaltauge sogar ein Jahr lang gehalten bis es nach einem Sprung gerissen ist. Damals sofort ein neues bekommen war kein Problem, aber gestern nach nicht mal einem Jahr hat mich das "starke" Schaltauge auch im Stich gelassen. Wieder ein kleiner Sprung (vllt 2 Meter), mit dem Vorderrad aufgekommen und als das Hinterrad runterkam hats gescheppert. War zwar 'nur' verbogen und die komplette Schaltung nach oben verdreht aber ist dann auch sofort gebrochen als ich sie wieder runter drehen wollte. Da ist die Schaltung wohl in die Speichen gekommen und auf die Reise geschickt worden 
Ist zwar nur ein AllMountain sowas sollte es dann doch aushalten. Bin gespannt wie lange es diesmal dauert.


----------

